# kdesvn fehler "Unknown error! ... streams.c Line 75"

## stretchdude

Hallo,

Wenn ich versuche mit KDESVN oder mit RapidSVN ein Repository auszuchecken erhalte ich immer nur folgende fehlermeldung.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unknown error!
> 
> In file subversion/libsvn_ra_svn/streams.c Line 75
> ...

 

Der Zugriff soll über svn+ssh stattfinden.

Subclipse (Eclipse plugin) funktioniert wenn JavaSVN (Pure Java) als Client eingestellt ist.

Ein SVN-Checkout aus der Konsole hat auch geklappt.

Ich habe Subversion-1.6.5-r10 installiert. KdeSVN-1.4.0 und RapidSVN-0.9.6-r1 wobei ich aber auch schon ältere Versionen probiert habe.

Der Desktop ist KDE 4.3.1 (Mit 4.1 und 4.2 gabs aber den gleichen Fehler)

Muss ich irgendein USE-Flag setzen oder sowas? Ich denke weil beide Tools diese svn-library benutzen, fehlt die oder ist in einer falschen Version vorhanden...!?

Ich bin ziemlich Ratlos, vor allem weil auch google zur Fehlermeldung nichts ausgespuckt hat.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder nen Tipp geben?

Grüße, Ben

----------

## Mike Hunt

Hier habe ich dev-util/subversion mit diesem USE flags gebaut, und es functionniert ganz gut:

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.6.5-r10  USE="bash-completion berkdb dso java kde nls perl python webdav-neon -apache2 -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -gnome-keyring -ruby -sasl -test -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 0 kB
```

Vielleicht brauchst du ein USE flag, wahrscheinlich webdav-neon - nicht sicher.  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## stretchdude

Nein das wars leider nicht. Schadeschokolade, das wär ja auch zu schön gewesen  :Wink: 

----------

